# Candy!



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

Getting real sick of your shit FAF.

I wake up, boot up my computer, fire up SAI, and check this place's activity, and see this topic STILL isn't here.
Why in the _motherfuck_ is there not a candy megathread? I shouldn't have to micromanage this site and make sure that the best thread topics like Turok and candy get made when there are over 60,000 other brains more than capable of doing this without my guidance. I'm still appalled there isn't a goddamn thread on hips! Get it together, people!!!!

I better not see this forum short a candy thread on the front page again. Do you understand me!? 

Now...

*Lifesavers Gummies*. >:c

And Cameo...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 7, 2013)

I went to America once and I can safely say that the vast majority of American sweets really fucking sucked.

Even the fast food was awful - at this end of the world there's some higher standards of food that are a legal requirement and that's for the same food chains.

The "proper" food found in the US was fuckin' good though. _Mmmmmmm._


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I went to America once and I can safely say that the vast majority of American sweets really fucking sucked.
> 
> Even the fast food was awful - at this end of the world there's some higher standards of food that are a legal requirement and that's for the same food chains.
> 
> The "proper" food found in the US was fuckin' good though. _Mmmmmmm._


Well, considering the fast food served is just mushy pink shit dyed and flavored to look like meat, I understand that.

I enjoy peeps and Cadsberry eggs.
Why must they be seasonal?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 7, 2013)

There are only a few kinds of candy that I actually like.

One is hard tac (aka that shit that basically looks like glass covered in powder).
Sometimes, I like gum.

But I'll take some sunflower seeds or beef jerky over candy any time.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I went to America once and I can safely say that the vast majority of American sweets really fucking sucked.
> 
> Even the fast food was awful - at this end of the world there's some higher standards of food that are a legal requirement and that's for the same food chains.
> 
> The "proper" food found in the US was fuckin' good though. _Mmmmmmm._



...

Guess I'm not sharing the rest of my candy faves in this thread then.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

My favorite is Mexican candy.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> My favorite is Mexican candy.



Yes good.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> Yes good.


Mmm yes, indeed *takes a puff of his bubble pipe*
My faves are the watermelon lollipops that are coated in that chili lime stuff.  At first it's spicy salty and tangy then you get to the watermelon, it's purely divine.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Mmm yes, indeed *takes a puff of his bubble pipe*
> My faves are the watermelon lollipops that are coated in that chili lime stuff.  At first it's spicy salty and tangy then you get to the watermelon, it's purely divine.


Have you tried the shredded coconut bars that are dyed different flavors?
Heaven.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Have you tried the shredded coconut bars that are dyed different flavors?
> Heaven.


I love coconut, but oddly enough I don't like coconut candy, but since it's Mexican I'll surely give it a try. There's a Mexican market down the highway I frequent, I'll definitely look into those.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2013)

Australian Licorice and gummy candies. Particularly this.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2013)

Where the fuck did the S'mores candy bars go?


----------



## Percy (Aug 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I went to America once and I can safely say that the vast majority of American sweets really fucking sucked.
> 
> Even the fast food was awful - at this end of the world there's some higher standards of food that are a legal requirement and that's for the same food chains.
> 
> The "proper" food found in the US was fuckin' good though. _Mmmmmmm._


As an American I can confirm that most of our fast food is terrible. At least, the huge chains are terrible.

And from what I can tell I like foreign candy more than I like the candy here. I don't know why, it just seems better. o-o


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 7, 2013)

Skittles are tasty.

Cadbury makes great chocolate.

Haribos are nice too.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 7, 2013)

Jolly Ranchers = Heaven

The green apple ones are the best.


----------



## Percy (Aug 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> *Lifesavers Gummies*. >:c


Oh and these are pretty wonderful. o-o


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

Salmiac is amazing.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 7, 2013)

I like a wide variety of candy, so I really can't say what one is my favorite.

One thing I do with candy sometimes is I put root beer-flavored candy in some soda, and in some flavors, tastes really amazing.

Guinea Pigs also seem to like gummi bears. :/


----------



## veeno (Aug 7, 2013)

Skittles,Gummy bears, Butter fingers and milk duds.

That's all I need in life.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I love coconut, but oddly enough I don't like coconut candy, but since it's Mexican I'll surely give it a try. There's a Mexican market down the highway I frequent, I'll definitely look into those.


The best ones are in Santa Fe, New Mexico
Hehe, they are pretty tasty, there's more than coconut, but I can't quite remember what.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't like that many sugary/sweet things. Get me crisps any day and I'll be happy, but screw sweets and chocolate unless you want to annoy me.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Mmm yes, indeed *takes a puff of his bubble pipe*
> My faves are the watermelon lollipops that are coated in that chili lime stuff.  At first it's spicy salty and tangy then you get to the watermelon, it's purely divine.



FRICKEN YES
The mango ones tho


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

Peanut m & m's.
Those are the shit.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 7, 2013)

S'MORES!!!

And carmel. I love carmel.


----------



## Gumshoe (Aug 7, 2013)

I will admit; even though I do not favor most candies, I am a sucker for mini M&Ms and a Milky Way bar.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 7, 2013)

Mmmm Candy. I just put an order in at http://www.candyshoppe.ca/ because they have these and these and they are soooo good and I can't get them anywhere else.  Got some other stuff too.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 7, 2013)

My candy senses are TINGLING... dunno, I guess Cadbury's is okay


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 7, 2013)

Candy cigarettes are another thing I like.
The chalky ones, not the gum ones.
There's a place downtown that still sells them, and they're great.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

Strawberry creme-filled chocolate eggs.
You could kill me by throwing one over a cliff edge.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 7, 2013)

I find Snickers Peanut Butter Squared is pretty good.

Also, some of you should try the chocolate-covered almonds from a place called "nuts.com" (no, seriously. It's called that). They're delicious!.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 7, 2013)

Mars bars! :3
.. Come to think of it, pretty much any chocolate. I eat anything.


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 7, 2013)

White fucking mice and pink fucking pigs. I eat them till I throw up.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 7, 2013)

Sugar mice are the tits. I love those things. I haven't had any for a while though because the only place I could get them - a shop near my granddad's house in Liverpool - stopped stocking them for some reason.

Kendal mint cake is fucking delicious too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

When I lived in the uk I was addicted to strawberry millions.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 7, 2013)

When I went to Australia, they had these Cookies & Cream Kitkat chunkies. They were amazing. Why don't they have them in the UK?


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 7, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> When I went to Australia, they had these Cookies & Cream Kitkat chunkies. They were amazing. Why don't they have them in the UK?



I'm not sure, but I did find out that the majority of Kit Kat flavors and bars are sold in Japan. That struck me as pretty odd.


----------



## Percy (Aug 7, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> I'm not sure, but I did find out that the majority of Kit Kat flavors and bars are sold in Japan. That struck me as pretty odd.


They literally have over 100 flavors of Kit Kat in Japan.

I tried the green tea ones. They were pretty good.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> When I lived in the uk I was addicted to strawberry millions.



I remember those things, those were nice.

I love me some Chocolate Orange though. Can't go wrong with Cadbury's dairy milk bars either. Or most of Cadbury's stuff for that matter.


----------



## Icky (Aug 7, 2013)

I made a rave thread about Bottle Caps once. 

Still the best. <3


----------



## Percy (Aug 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I love me some Chocolate Orange


Chocolate Orange is best orange


----------



## Teal (Aug 7, 2013)

I love candy. But mostly gummy and sour candy. *drools*


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 7, 2013)

Payday, butterfinger, others.


I heard northern european confectionary really really sucks though.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 7, 2013)

Water-rose Turkish Delight is the best! The best, I say!


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 7, 2013)

I love real dark chocolate. Cadbury Cream Eggs too!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 7, 2013)

Oooh, candy. I love candy. :3

I think my favorites are Sour Punch Straws, and Sour Belts. Sour Patch Kids, too... I like all those soury-sweet candies.
As for chocolate, I like anything with caramel in it, as well as Snickers, Kit-Kats, and orange creme See's chocolates. Almonds are good too.
Oh, and I like those caramel-apple lollipops. They're green apple flavored, with caramel over them. Makes me wish I could eat real caramel apples though.
As a kid I used to love guava candy. My grandpa used to get it for me. I have no clue where to buy it myself though. :c


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2013)

I like candy, but I don't eat a lot of it

My favorite are soar hard candy

Why all has to sound so bad -_-


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Aug 7, 2013)

NECCO Wafers. /thread


----------



## veeno (Aug 7, 2013)

I like those little chocolates with the cherry stuff in the center.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 7, 2013)

veeno said:


> I like those little chocolates with the cherry stuff in the center.


If you're talking about Cordial Cherries, I'm with ya there. I like the ones with opaque filling, the clear ones not so much.


----------



## Percy (Aug 7, 2013)

I love apple rings. They're my favorite gummy candies.
So good


----------



## Nashida (Aug 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> Chocolate Orange is best orange



Yes yes yes. Terry's Chocolate Oranges. Gosh, I miss those.

Hard to pick a favorite. Skittles and Starburst are my go-tos most of the time, but it's really Sour Patch Kids, Sour Watermelon slices, and Swedish Fish for me. Oh, and those little Lego candy things. Jelly Belly beans are a treat if I am able to splurge on them.

It's hard to find good candy here in China as most of it is either imported from other countries or just plain crap.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

I made this thread...today. And it already has 50 replies. I was not expecting that.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2013)

Godiva pumpkin spice truffles

GODLY


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I made this thread...today. And it already has 50 replies. I was not expecting that.



Well... you did establish your point rather assertively. That, and people like candy and sweets.

I like Turtles.


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2013)

Mmm... I'm planning on using my food distrubitor account to buy a whole case of chocolate oranges just for me.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I made this thread...today. And it already has 50 replies. I was not expecting that.


What can I say, we love our candy.

Did I mention I love Starburst FaveReds? It's Starburst, with only red and pink flavors. Loooove those.
I like Sour Skittles, too.
And I also like Mini Chewy Sweettarts.
Ooh, and Hershey's Kisses of any variety, but especially Almond and Caramel. I really love Hugs too, but I can't ever seem to find them...



Percy said:


> I love apple rings. They're my favorite gummy candies.
> So good


A friend of mine adores those things. I can't say I've ever tried them, though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

Airheads Sweetly Sour Belts. :9

There was a specific flavor of those I loved. I think it was some berry flavor.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Airheads Sweetly Sour Belts. :9
> 
> There was a specific flavor of those I loved. I think it was some berry flavor.


Oh, you mean gay bacon!


----------



## Percy (Aug 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Oh, you mean gay bacon!


I love gay bacon. It's been a while since I've had it though. >.>


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 8, 2013)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.
They rock, baby..


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 8, 2013)

_malted_ milk _balls_


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> _malted_ milk _balls_



I love balls too! Uh, chocolate ones of course.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I went to America once and I can safely say that the vast majority of American sweets really fucking sucked.


Well you get all the best Haribos over there. My mom visited England once and came home with a ton of great candy.

My favorite candy is probably Kit kat bars. I am a kit kat fiend.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 8, 2013)

Reese's, just Reese's.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not usually one for candy, but almost all Recees products have a  special place in my heart; particularly white chocolate, Recees eggs,  and Fast Breaks.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 8, 2013)

I rarely eat candy, but the chocolate-covered orange jellies and the mango gummies from Trader Joe's are amazing.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 8, 2013)

Patches, I love you and all, but candy is just disgusting sugary shit to me. Give me nuts or meat any day.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Give me nuts or meat any day.



wow you really are gay :n


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> wow you really are gay :n



Better the gayness than CAVITIES


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 8, 2013)

Swedish Fish are amazing. I love to wash those fuckers down with a Dr. Pepper. Also, coffee crisps. The only time I ever get them is when I visit a friend of mine who hailed from the land of Eh? and his extended family comes down to LA to visit him. And the bring the crisps...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I remember those things, those were nice.
> 
> I love me some Chocolate Orange though. Can't go wrong with Cadbury's dairy milk bars either. Or most of Cadbury's stuff for that matter.


I also miss kinder eggs. I had my window box lined with all the stupid toys inside.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I also miss kinder eggs. I had my window box lined with all the stupid toys inside.



Mind you, I haven't had one of those in freaking years.

I'd be more interested in eating them if they were more chocolate and less plastic.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 8, 2013)

Any Jelly bean people here? No one has mentioned jelly beans. : (


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> Any Jelly bean people here? No one has mentioned jelly beans. : (



I'd rather cut off my penis with a plastic breadknife than eat jelly beans.

Or jelly babies for that matter.

Disgusting, vile creatures.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 8, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> Any Jelly bean people here? No one has mentioned jelly beans. : (


Jelly Bellies are my stuff.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Mind you, I haven't had one of those in freaking years.
> 
> I'd be more interested in eating them if they were more chocolate and less plastic.


What little chocolate is there is amazing though.  I don't eat chocolate, but those things. Damn, dunno what it is about the chocolate they use but it's amazing.


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 8, 2013)

Milk chocolate coated raisins. Dope.
Britains best contribution to the world is probably our sweets/chocolates. Sorry about Piers Morgan though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What little chocolate is there is amazing though.  I don't eat chocolate, but those things. Damn, dunno what it is about the chocolate they use but it's amazing.



my god yes

it's just that the value of the kinder egg also includes the toy and I don't like being wasteful in that way.

can I just have the chocolate?

pls


----------



## Percy (Aug 8, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> Any Jelly bean people here? No one has mentioned jelly beans. : (


There's a Jelly Belly facility not 15 minutes away from me right now. o_o


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 8, 2013)

This thread is making me crave-y and cranky.

Hm. I'd say Kit Kats are my favorite chocolate candy, but I love love love sour gummy things. Although they make my teeth hurt like hell. But GAH. WORTH IT.

Also wine gums and licorice are vile things. They aren't sweet. They're awful.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 8, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> Any Jelly bean people here? No one has mentioned jelly beans. : (


Jelly Bean Factory has got to be the best brand there is, they have a ton of flavours and taste awesome. Jelly Belly isn't even close. Not by a loooong way.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 8, 2013)

The candy order I placed online just arrived. ... And they forgot two things. T___T I ordered two each of some strawberry things and raspberry things, but they only packed one of each. Of course, they charged for two of each. So now I have to email them about it.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 8, 2013)

Zenia said:


> The candy order I placed online just arrived. ... And they forgot two things. T___T I ordered two each of some strawberry things and raspberry things, but they only packed one of each. Of course, they charged for two of each. So now I have to email them about it.



Your avatar's expression then is relevent to your reaction when you found this out, huh?


----------



## Zenia (Aug 8, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> Your avatar's expression then is relevent to your reaction when you found this out, huh?


lol Pretty much. XDDD


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> my god yes
> 
> it's just that the value of the kinder egg also includes the toy and I don't like being wasteful in that way.
> 
> ...



There are kinder egg bars. Havent tried them,  I dont like milk or white chocolate.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> There are kinder egg bars. Havent tried them,  I dont like milk or white chocolate.



I HAVE SEEN THESE CREATURES however apparently they have biscuit/nut/wafer stuff in them whilst the kinder eggs don't. :c

I notice that stuff too much. It's why I stopped liking KitKats.

Shame, cos I used to love them. That and Twix.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> my god yes
> 
> it's just that the value of the kinder egg also includes the toy and I don't like being wasteful in that way.
> 
> ...



The FDA agrees with you.


----------



## septango (Aug 8, 2013)

do s'mores count? pure prefection those


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 9, 2013)

Skittles and Starburst? .3.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> The FDA agrees with you.


Maaaaaan, fuck the FDA.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2013)

I love those generic gummies you get at Amish stores. 

Amish people own.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I love those generic gummies you get at Amish stores.
> 
> Amish people own.



They sell these at my local Goodwill.


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I love those generic gummies you get at Amish stores.
> 
> Amish people own.


shoo-fly pie nigga

motherfucking molasses to the DOME

also, turkey hill ice cream, its da best

also also, 100 Grand candy bars are the hidden gem of the checkout queue, try them

silly me used to put them down every time because they were packaged in two pieces and for some reason that made me automatically think the candy bar was broken and thus not fit for consumption. i was a stupid little shit.


----------



## Teu (Aug 11, 2013)

Nerds and nerds rope. OMG


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 11, 2013)

I forgot to mention Ferrero Rocher. So good, but I rarely have them.



Azure said:


> shoo-fly pie nigga
> 
> motherfucking molasses to the DOME
> 
> ...



YES. I used to eat those all the time as a kid. And yes, I used to think they were broken, too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2013)

This shit right here.  Did I mention I love mexican candy? Spicy candy is best candy.
http://imageshack.us/a/img191/234/5xyy.jpg


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 11, 2013)

I forgot - Whatchamacallit and 3 Musketeers.. yum....


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2013)

Creme Mutherfucking Eggs, ladies and gentlemen! 
Who ever came up with these is someone I want to shake their hand. These are one of the most mouthgasmic chocolate candies I have ever had. I don't care if it isn't easter! I would live of them if I could.

You know those big easter eggs you get in stores for easter that are hollow! They need fucking filling!



Umbra.Exe said:


> I forgot to mention Ferrero Rocher. So good, but I rarely have them.



Oh my goodness they were just heavenly! Those and After-Eights in the same room! OM GAWD



Connor J. Coyote said:


> 3 Musketeers.. yum....


My favorite American Candy!!! <3 I wish they sold more regularly here because the stores that sell them here can be pricy. ;~:


----------



## fiero-rexington (Aug 13, 2013)

charleston chew... <3


----------



## fiero-rexington (Aug 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> This shit right here.  Did I mention I love mexican candy? Spicy candy is best candy.
> http://imageshack.us/a/img191/234/5xyy.jpg


I die from spicy candy x.x

Charleston Chew <3


----------



## Nashida (Aug 14, 2013)

A buddy of mine from the land of Aus brought back Tim tams yesterday. Sweet Jesus why don't we have something like that?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Japan has the BEST gummies.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 14, 2013)

Japanese rice candy. Yuuuummmmm.  And the inner wrapper is edible too!


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2013)

Has anyone brought up those mysterious strawberry candies you sometimes get around Halloween? They look generic and kind of like they're not very good but I swear they're the most delicious strawberry candy ever. 

But I never see them in stores. Just in the candy baskets of little old ladies and churches. 

These are what I'm talking about though.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 14, 2013)

Willow said:


> Has anyone brought up those mysterious strawberry candies you sometimes get around Halloween? They look generic and kind of like they're not very good but I swear they're the most delicious strawberry candy ever.
> 
> But I never see them in stores. Just in the candy baskets of little old ladies and churches.
> 
> These are what I'm talking about though.



"THOSE" things! They are scrumptious!


----------



## Percy (Aug 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> Has anyone brought up those mysterious strawberry candies you sometimes get around Halloween? They look generic and kind of like they're not very good but I swear they're the most delicious strawberry candy ever.
> 
> But I never see them in stores. Just in the candy baskets of little old ladies and churches.
> 
> These are what I'm talking about though.


I haven't had one of those in sooo long. I don't know how they do it but they are wonderful.


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> "THOSE" things! They are scrumptious!


Indeed. It's like they're made with pure happiness and magic. 



			
				Percy said:
			
		

> I haven't had one of those in sooo long. I don't know how they do it but they are wonderful.


I know right? They just _appear_ out of nowhere.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> Has anyone brought up those mysterious strawberry candies you sometimes get around Halloween? They look generic and kind of like they're not very good but I swear they're the most delicious strawberry candy ever.
> 
> But I never see them in stores. Just in the candy baskets of little old ladies and churches.
> 
> These are what I'm talking about though.


Oh the ones in the twist wrap that has juice in the middle? I love those too.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> Has anyone brought up those mysterious strawberry candies you sometimes get around Halloween? They look generic and kind of like they're not very good but I swear they're the most delicious strawberry candy ever.
> 
> But I never see them in stores. Just in the candy baskets of little old ladies and churches.
> 
> These are what I'm talking about though.



*Gasp* I used to LOVE those things when I was little. My grandparents always had some for me to eat. :3 
I hate the ones without the liquid filling though. They disappoint me.


----------



## jesseuhhyeah (Aug 15, 2013)

Belgium has the best candy I have ever tried.

The chocolates were amazing and had a variety of flavors to choose from.  There were also these hard candies called Napoleons, which come in orange, lemon, strawberry, or apple flavor, that were awesome.  Another thing were these cone shaped gummies with a gooey inside called cuberdons.  They tasted like straight up sugar.  XD


----------

